# Tea Light source



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I've run across this site, interesting but a little pricey.
I'll plan on placing before Halloween.

http://www.nationalartcraft.com/subcategory.asp?gid=1&cid=174&scid=1553


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey Adam1,

I found a place that has them for $1 each for the plain ones . I bought 20 plain ones. You get a discount when you buy more. These were way brighter than the funkin ones that you used to see. One of these really can replace a candle for a jack-o-lantern.

http://www.poolcenter.com/pool_party_poolstor.htm


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

*Cheapest tealights*

The cheapest tea lights are from "Dollar Tree Store" they are $1 for 2. Or you can get a 4 pack of the same above type from "Big Lot's" for $4. Get the ones in the blue package because they have a better flame tip then the brown package. If you are hacking them to place in wax candles (for candelabra) they have 2" long wire leads already attached to them - all you have to do is cut the wire leads from where they are soldered and (here's the nugget of the day) go to radio shack and get a bag of telephone wire connecters (they are perfect for splicing small LED wire to lengthen) and splice them with no more than 26 gage stranded not (solid or braided) wire. 26 gauge wire is hard to find so call before looking. I had to go to "Fry's Electronic's" because radio shack doesn't carry that small of wire. I'll post somehow to pick's soon as few of you have been asking.

Hope that helps,

Chris


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I'll have to check that out Chris. I bought all those just for the circuit so I can put flickering led eyes in my skulls. But I'll need more for the altar of sacrifice. Hey, wasn't that a Slayer song?


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

I saw the tea lights at the 99cent store last year that had a little "sensor" on it so that when you literally blow on it, it goes out like a real flame.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Can anyone post a video of those pool center lights? I bought a bunch or LED tea lights from Hobby Lobby but they suck. They hardly flicker at all. I would like to buy a bunch but I want to see the flicker quality first.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

the poolcenter tealight

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzMUUz5X4GI[/nomedia]


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I can't see the video - says it's set as private. Is it just me?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Uruk-Hai said:


> I can't see the video - says it's set as private. Is it just me?


fixed

thought it was like flickr, where if you mark it private, you can post it another site okey dokey but no one who looks at your homepage can see it.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the video. That looks better than the Hobby Lobby ones I bought. By the way, I loved "Tell No One".


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the link to poolcenter. That also has a dye that I can use to color our pool!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey, speaking of tealights....does anybody here use the rechargeable ones?? I'm interested in finding some of the rechargeable kind, but all I've found online so far are a little pricey. (I'm cheap, what can I say?)


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Devils Chariot said:


> Hey, wasn't that a Slayer song?


Yes, Altar of Sacrifice is on Reign In Blood. Slayer is one of my favorite bands to build props too.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Gothic Nightmare said:


> Yes, Altar of Sacrifice is on Reign In Blood. Slayer is one of my favorite bands to build props too.


I knew that!

Raining blood from a lacerated sky bleeding it horror creating my structure, now i will reign in blood! aaarrggghhhhhhhhhhhh

I love playing that on guitar, makes me go NUTZ!


----------

